# Bike Pics!



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi there! Just wanted to share my passion for photography joined to my passion for bikes!
I am a Advertising Phtographer in Mexico city and just started making biking photos, hope to post new pictures regularly.

Here's the PB link to my pics also, please check em out and feel free to comment and maybe give one or two a thumbs up. Haha!
TwoWheeledJunkie Photo Album - Page 1 - Pinkbike.com

Also: https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/55832999/1/Bici Baja?h=57cfc9

Hope you enjoy the pics!
keep rolling!


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice captures; I especially enjoy the variety of the conditions. I'll add a few snaps from this past season.


----------



## rasct (Feb 21, 2012)

I enjoyed these...Some really good shots...


----------



## boostedchicken (Feb 21, 2012)

Love viewing a good time via photos!


----------



## ppedrayes (Apr 11, 2012)

muy buenas mi nico a ver cuando lo vamos a dar, puedes esta semana entre semana?!!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I love the photos up top! 
Great PP work man!


----------



## eeyon (Apr 23, 2012)

awesome pictures -- inspired me to take the DSLR out tomorrow in the desert!


----------



## ppedrayes (Apr 11, 2012)

me cae q q buenas fotos te rifaste bro!! yo quiero unas asi!1


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the first pic!


----------



## DPSN272 (Jul 24, 2012)

great shots! looks like you have some awesome riding areas


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

ppedrayes said:


> me cae q q buenas fotos te rifaste bro!! yo quiero unas asi!1


Pues namas que no te de miedo salir a rodar conmigo hacemos unas! Jaja


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

nicoswit said:


> Hi there! Just wanted to share my passion for photography joined to my passion for bikes!
> I am a Advertising Phtographer in Mexico city and just started making biking photos, hope to post new pictures regularly.
> 
> Here's the PB link to my pics also, please check em out and feel free to comment and maybe give one or two a thumbs up. Haha!
> ...


Well done. The effects are really nice.


----------



## Byako (Aug 3, 2012)

Yea first pic favorite.


----------



## freeze2104 (Jul 19, 2012)

looks like a ton of fun! pics are great and fun to look at


----------



## TANGINANGSHYET (Aug 15, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## belikewater (Feb 10, 2012)

very cool shots!


----------



## AlexWheeler0 (Aug 17, 2012)

Where did you take these?


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone, this is a 20 min. drive from Mexico City, nice spot for mtb, lots of trails from short ones to + - 50km! It is called Desierto de los Leones! 

Cheers!


----------



## kawashark (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ProjectBomber (Jun 9, 2008)

Great pics! I really like the ones that are a little over exposed. Makes for real drama in the scene.


----------



## Rainier Beer (Sep 12, 2011)

Amazing pictures!! I will need to work on some photos myself....I just get a little worried bringing my camera on rides.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^^^My camera was cheap compared to my bike. I have no worries about trashing my bike... hmm?


----------



## Sumi (Aug 24, 2012)

Really nice photos, cool colors.


----------



## Motemis (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet bike and really cool pictures!!


----------



## Cash Hunter (Aug 28, 2012)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jon_to (Aug 30, 2012)

this is going to be a good thread


----------



## SurfDaddy (May 5, 2008)

Really nice shots...


----------



## TheBeard (Sep 13, 2012)

Terrific photos!


----------



## schteve (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice pics!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow! Wonderful shots! Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

SlimTwisted said:


> Nice captures; I especially enjoy the variety of the conditions. I'll add a few snaps from this past season.


WOW love these photos


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

*September bike picks*

Hi, just wanted to share the new september bike picks! Hope you enjoy them!

You can visit the full album here:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ezd0jmafeusjcuy/IDKZKwki-Y

TwoWheeledJunkie Photo Album - Pinkbike


----------



## Domesticfix (Oct 16, 2012)

....


----------



## Domesticfix (Oct 16, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

My bike pic.


----------



## Anrkist (Oct 21, 2012)

nicoswit said:


> Hi there! Just wanted to share my passion for photography joined to my passion for bikes!
> I am a Advertising Phtographer in Mexico city and just started making biking photos, hope to post new pictures regularly.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics!
> keep rolling!


I really like these. Some of them look like the effects from the lenses or even the camera you are using, like the vignetting and the contrasty colors, or is it a lot of it done during post-processing? Either way, I could see these in a magazine layout.

I've been shooting for 15 years, but just getting into mountain biking so I don't have pics of my own bike yet. I expect to be starting my own portfolio of images soon, though.


----------



## KBP1128 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

nicoswit said:


> Hi, just wanted to share the new september bike picks! Hope you enjoy them!


That second last B&W white is the money shot! Excellent!


----------



## boardreader (May 11, 2012)

thubs up, beautiful locations


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

nicoswit said:


> Hi, just wanted to share the new september bike picks! Hope you enjoy them!
> 
> You can visit the full album here:
> 
> ...


Is that a Yeti 575 your hucking? atta boy!:thumbsup: sweet shots!


----------



## cgg074 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice action shots!


----------



## coyota (Mar 13, 2011)

*A couple of shots from today*

A couple of shots from today


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's one I grabbed yesterday.


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

Here some pictures from me... ready for criticism!  
















































Our one and only bike lane :madman: ut:








the XC races of summer 2012 was hot 








Are You Still Waiting For Your Knight on a White Horse?







(Well, here's a little pun. In russian/ukrainian language it's makes sense, but i cannot correctly translate this into english, sorry. The horse in russian sounds a lot similiar to the Kona, a white-blue bike in the background)


----------



## Prosapia (Mar 1, 2013)

*A Few Shots*

A lot of nice pics on here. I'm afraid mine are not very artsy in comparison to those on here, but here is a few I took with my DroidX at end of one of the local trails near me. Well it was going to be a few but I can't get a few to upload and one won't orient right, but here's one.


----------



## Larry_who (Mar 10, 2013)

what did you use to take those picture ? a 5d ? the last one have a really nice color tone .


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

Prosapia said:


> A lot of nice pics on here. I'm afraid mine are not very artsy in comparison to those on here, but here is a few I took with my DroidX at end of one of the local trails near me. Well it was going to be a few but I can't get a few to upload and one won't orient right, but here's one.


Heavy backlighting is somewhat taboo in (oldschool) photography  But hey, it's still fun and can create some "unusual" effects (like halos and such). But try to add some frontal lighting
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7575219/sized_DSC_3750.jpg - for example (though this is not a bike) if you don't want just a silhouette photo.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7575219/DSC_1325_2_1200.jpg - or you can heavy overexpose background (not sure about how to do it on a smartphone), if you don't have some decent light sources (again, example is not a bikephoto)

And try to catch your bike entirely into frame, without cropping some parts by frame border 



Larry_who said:


> what did you use to take those picture ? a 5d ? the last
> one have a really nice color tone .


It's addressed to me?  No, it's entry-level DSLR Nikon D5100 with two off-camera flashlights (with Orange gel).


----------



## itradebr (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice pics folks! Need to ask my wife to take the DSLR next race


----------



## Jernas (Oct 2, 2011)

And this is mine. I'm no professional photographer but nevertheless..


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Shot a few pix for a good friend after building up his new Knolly!


----------



## jamjunky (May 9, 2013)

*Sweet!*

Awesome photos, i'm so glad I found this forum! Here's my addition.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Shooting an NEX-7 with a 50mm prime at F1.8
...then a little spiced up in LR4.
:cheers:


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

LOOKIN GOOD! think i might have to try this with my NEX-5


----------



## Yetke (May 15, 2013)

We also enjoy taking some pics from our rides! Once on a while, it appears one or two shots that it worths the suffering... 

Hope you guys enjoy also!

Greetings from Bike On The Move!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Those are some cool pics! Very professional. I'm just a hack...

Here's one from yesterday - NEX7 with 8mm Rokinon aspherical fish eye. Holding it above my head with a 6 foot monopod so the camera is about 14 feet in the air. 2 second timer to activate the shutter 

Larger photo: https://topgeek.smugmug.com/Edward/Rdm/Yeti-SB95-Carbon-Race/i-pzjHQB9/0/X3/Sage2-X3.jpg










...and an other from ground level:

Larger image: https://topgeek.smugmug.com/Edward/Rdm/Yeti-SB95-Carbon-Race/i-kVbMKp9/0/X3/Sage1-X3.jpg


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

*trek stache 7*

Break time by the cove, Lk Sawyer. 
Black Diamond, WA


----------



## Yetke (May 15, 2013)

Soft ride around our little Arrábida mountain, Setúbal (Portugal).


----------



## brettinlux (May 21, 2013)

Iphone pics


----------



## Rincon98 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top of Narrowback, a new trail network by SVBC


----------



## MTBFOFUN (Dec 29, 2012)

*My Trek*

Trek Fuel EX 7


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Rincon98 said:


> Top of Narrowback, a new trail network by SVBC
> View attachment 801137


That's a wicked good trail. Fun ride. I rode it back in December.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

nicoswit said:


> Hi there! Just wanted to share my passion for photography joined to my passion for bikes!
> I am a Advertising Phtographer in Mexico city and just started making biking photos, hope to post new pictures regularly.


Great set of photos! I've always been curious about the riding in the mountains around Mexico City. Looks excellent!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Airborne Hobgoblins, His & Hers...










Shot with an iphone, stiched in photoshop. I have an auto-stitch pano app, but it didn't really work so well.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Pic from Big Bear camping Memorial weekend.


----------



## kurrefromtungere (Aug 26, 2012)

*at the Siegfried line*








Rode a trail in between an WOII anti-tank deffence line


----------



## SkimSTi (May 30, 2013)

new to the forum and a long time automotive photographer. here's my take on a MTB shot. just picked up this Norco DH last month.


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## optiklenz13 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## natey57 (May 27, 2013)

Here are some from last year (I have yet to take any this year):
1.

_MG_2221 by Nate Youngs, on Flickr
2.

_MG_2219 by Nate Youngs, on Flickr
3.

_MG_2202 by Nate Youngs, on Flickr
4.

_MG_2201 by Nate Youngs, on Flickr
5.

_MG_2194 by Nate Youngs, on Flickr


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mostly stock 2013 Cobia:



















This Cobia is even farther from stock now.


----------



## demersus (Jun 3, 2013)

*My baby*















My friend, a 2008 GT Marathon Elite.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My Cobia now.
I apologize for the bad pics.


----------



## Scotmon (Jul 27, 2013)

My Haro.


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

bikephoto_ua said:


> View attachment 821952


I like


----------



## msu_1972 (Jul 14, 2013)

IMG_1591 by msu_1972, on Flickr


IMG_1604 by msu_1972, on Flickr


----------



## Toldto (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## micgills (Jul 12, 2013)

*Mountain biking the tallest peak in colorado. Mt. Elbert Campout.*

Posted this in the night thread but though it belonged here more. wish I had more time to get a better shot, but I needed sleep..


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My bike after a scrubdown. Not the best setting and no action. I was just messing around with a 50mm 1.4.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Picture of my ride from yesterday.

Click for full size.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

A few shots of my trusty old battle axe. Bought it about this time in 04. ... . . .


Controls by tltichy, on Flickr


Rear Linkage by tltichy, on Flickr


Fisher Sugar 293 Front View by tltichy, on Flickr


Gary Fisher Sugar 293 by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)




----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

that is a cool ride!


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

After putting the street tires on it. . . .


----------



## Toldto (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## FirstinLastout (Aug 22, 2012)

Bike Pic from the Christmas Day spin just gone by.


----------



## sblake (Dec 16, 2011)

Winter ride at red hill


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

I love the vibrant colours


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the vibrant colours in this photo.



FirstinLastout said:


> Bike Pic from the Christmas Day spin just gone by.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*winter is getting old...*

and so am I...geeeez and it's not even February...heavy sigh :nonod:


----------



## juiicyreddapple (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## spooney (Jun 1, 2010)

*Just a few of the bronson*


----------



## sblake (Dec 16, 2011)

*Dundas*

Ride was awesome!


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Joao Daniel Gomes (Feb 4, 2014)

*Great pictures*

Best pictures of my rides:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Joao Daniel Gomes said:


> Best pictures of my rides:
> View attachment 872622
> 
> View attachment 872623
> ...


Sweet Tallboy LT!


----------



## Joao Daniel Gomes (Feb 4, 2014)

You are wrong...say instead Sweet Bronson Carbon


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

Folsom Lake ride.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

*Salsa Vaya*

Wife's Salsa Vaya on the. Virginia Creeper trail.


----------



## rodjoo (Mar 3, 2014)

Some of my friends bikes

Marin Hawk Hill by rodjoo, on Flickr


MTB Sunset by rodjoo, on Flickr


DSC_8529 by rodjoo, on Flickr


DSC_8550 by rodjoo, on Flickr

One from our recent ride

Three musketeers by rodjoo, on Flickr

And my baby as it is now 

My love <3 by rodjoo, on Flickr


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

Some really great stuff in this thread. Here is my local lunch time ride pic:


Lagoon Valley mountain biking - Vacaville, Ca. by vbossi, on Flickr


----------



## AbbyDaisy (Aug 22, 2013)

I really enjoy these cool and awesome photos. Very professional and excellent filming techniques. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Finna Landscape









Friends bikes


----------



## NABodie (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottyJ7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Air time during the Snake TT in Dalton, GA


----------



## Toldto (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Surly*
​


----------



## Hill Country Redneck (Mar 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

On top of the Sidewinder Trail.

St. George, UT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarniner (Jun 23, 2013)

*Little Elm, TX*

(Veterans' Bridge)

Little Elm, TX


----------



## QuikLikeABunny (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

QuikLikeABunny said:


> View attachment 888029


That Devinci looks sweet!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Red Accents*

​


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hill Country Redneck (Mar 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

New Pivot Mach 6. It's not this clean any more... 










In action... :thumbsup:


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

My old beginners bike..


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Morpheus Skyla


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

NJ Trails


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

Beautiful time of year for riding! Here are a few pics from over the weekend:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## danyhbi (May 6, 2014)

bwhip said:


> Beautiful time of year for riding! Here are a few pics from over the weekend:
> 
> View attachment 894469
> 
> ...


Very beautiful...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Sandy Knoll Lookout; the sign's seen better days!


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

Just wanna share some pics of my bike after being inspired by your nice photos here..

Taken with D90 + 50mm 1.8 + 18-200 vr + flash (on cls)

Set up with outboard flash bouncing off the ceiling..

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

Another one..

Pic taken long before the upgrades..

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitte12 (Oct 7, 2014)

Amazing pictures. Very interesting to watch them.


----------



## Lonestarniner (Jun 23, 2013)

*Fall in Texas is great riding weather*



























bwhip said:


> Beautiful time of year for riding! Here are a few pics from over the weekend:
> 
> View attachment 894469
> 
> ...


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's my Carve in front of Wakosim's Rock on Martha's Vineyard. I got three flat tires that day on a 5 mile ride!


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

Here are some photographs of my bikes over the years:


----------



## kamomatt (Oct 16, 2014)

mine


----------



## kamomatt (Oct 16, 2014)

I prefer they just don't sit on the trail


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Took my new camera out for a ride for the first time last weekend.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Scubae (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

Built up a few months ago.


----------



## staffsvw (May 31, 2015)

current

FIRE 3YE BIKES by Jon Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

A photograph taken around 5 years ago on Aberdeen beach (Scotland). I used to time it with the tides so the sand would be rideable.

I've recently got more into photography, mainly panoramic scenery shots. I discovered the facility on my Sony mobile phone, and just got a Sony HX9V camera which offers far higher panoramic resolution.

I'm also starting to record my regular cycle routes on video - one regret I have is not having any video (and hardly any photographic) record of my earlier years of mountain biking in other locations.

I still use the phone camera for video (concerns about vibration) - perhaps a GoPro or similar would be better for offroad. I'll probably chance the HX9V on the smoother sections


----------



## staffsvw (May 31, 2015)

the new

Commencial Meta AM HT 2015 by Jon Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## Triber (Apr 22, 2015)

Centennial Cone & a Early morning ride in CO


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Here's me and my friend at the trail today. Blankets Creek in Woodstock, GA. I'm the one on the left.


----------



## staffsvw (May 31, 2015)

out in the local woods the other night


----------



## CO-Clyde (Jan 30, 2010)

staffsvw said:


> out in the local woods the other night


Very cool looking bike! I can't make out the brand/model... what is it?


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)




----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)




----------



## si2046 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Some shots of me and my two bikes:
My 2015 Cannondale Scalpel 29 Carbon 3:

My 2000 Cannondale SuperV700SX:


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Nothing special...just some quick iphone 5 pics from recent rides. No editing. (obviously!)



























3 pics of my Stumpy from Thompson Dam in West Thompson, CT. 1 pic of two bikes from Big River in Coventry, RI.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Taken in 2006 with my first dSLR (Canon 300d).

There's a bike there somewhere...









Taken with my cell phone in 2015...


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

A few from my ride on Tuesday with my small Ricoh GR - I love having a DSLR sensor in a pocketable camera.





















Framed Alaskan Carbon with some mods.

Chris C.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

My custom 29er build.


----------



## alex3800 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is one of my 2015 Trance 2.


----------



## Ridemtb47 (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Took the xtc out today for a short bikepack


----------



## Memo Cardenas (Jun 29, 2016)

paulmich said:


> Took the xtc out today for a short bikepack


i really like this bike and for the price looks pretty cool, 
i didnt found any review about xtc advance 27.5 3

what do you think about the weight and Components?


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Sorry it took me a while to respond Memo. I weighed my xtc3 stock with xpedia detox pedals at 26.9 lbs. The bike is light enough for me. I crashed a few times with no visible damage to frame or components. Its a Deore component set up which is good enough for me . The bike is so comfortable with the RS30 gold fork and the Schwalbe tires. It is by far the most comfortable hard tail I have ever owned and I have owned many. It has internal cable routing which I like a lot. You get good value for the $$$ with this bike. The geometry is so much better than my old giant talon bike. Give it a checkout if you can...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Pics of my new Hightower


----------



## Racedad4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Here's my bike (2014 Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt 730) with Dmr v8 pedals and Lizard Skins Peaty grips
And my son's 2014 Giant Talon 4 with VP Componets flat pedals and Lizard Skins Peaty grips.


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

Nothing fancy, just my new to me Kona Blast. Taken with my iPhone 6.


----------



## Tannerjay (Oct 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Tannerjay said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Looks almost subtropical. Where is that?


----------



## Tannerjay (Oct 21, 2016)

joeadnan said:


> Nice! Looks almost subtropical. Where is that?


Bali Indonesia!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Tannerjay said:


> Bali Indonesia!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought it might have been. Is that the crater rim trail at Mount Batur?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My Ti Fatty


----------

